# Columbian black and white tegu wont eat



## AAgerm (Mar 22, 2013)

got him maybe a little over a week ago and i have him in a 55 gallon tank since hes only still young, and the temps are cool- 77, basking- 105 hot- my thermometer reads 92 but i cant really tell (i have to use a digital strip for now), he ate once for me already, and a little tiny bite yesterday, but thats it. is he still stressed from moving? or something more serious? cant send pics no camera atm


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 22, 2013)

Still adjusting just keep offering foos

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 22, 2013)

_ Welcome  to the site and congrats on the new addition. To answer you question it‘s still early and settling in so it could be both stress as well as your temps. You can‘t properly measure temps with just a digital strip. _


----------

